# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  FUNIT (Few-Shot Unsupervised Image-to-Image Translation), Nvidia Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

nvlabs.github.io/FUNIT

----------


## Airicist

Article "NVIDIA AI Enables Low-Data Face Swap for Pets"
NVIDIA has opened a fun online AI platform that can swap pet faces onto other animals. Simply upload a photo of your Spot or Sylvester, draw a rectangle around its head, click on “Translate” and voila!

May 14, 2019

----------

